# Durée de vie d'un Macbook



## michox (26 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Je voulais juste faire un petit sondage ici pour savoir depuis combien de temps vous avez votre portable et à quelle fréquence vous le changez (et quelle marque) ? Moi ca fait deux ans donc je pense bientôt le changer.

Je viens de tomber sur l'étude suivante qui montre qu'un ordi portable sur 3 meurt en l'espace de 3 ans. C'est quand même abusé de payer 600 pour quelque chose qui ne va durer que 3 ans en moyenne, non ?

Les vainqueurs en terme de durée de vie sont ASUS et Toshiba.

Je voulais savoir ce qu'il en était des mac portables, est-ce aussi court ?

Pour l'étude : http://www.evadoc.com/doc/21964/

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Pouasson (26 Mai 2010)

J'ai un MB noir de 2006. 

Il tient encore entre 3h30 et 5h30 de batterie selon l'utilisation. 

Il souffle un peu, mais est parfaitement capable pour les trucs basiques (y compris un peu de 'toshop, donc bon).

Apple c'est peut-être cher, mais à moins d'avoir la nouille qui frétille à la moindre augmentation de fréquence du proco pour les mises à jour mineures, t'as pas besoin forcément d'en changer tous les 2 ans (sauf si t'es professionnel, et encore).


----------



## Mac*Gyver (26 Mai 2010)

dans ces stats, ils tiennent compte pas seulement des problemes tech des appareils mais aussi des accidents (10% a 3 ans et ca augmente continuellement bien sur) 

Bah 600 euros sur 3 ans, cher, pas cher? a toi de voir ce que tu as besoin et le prix a y sacrifier (mais les macbook c' est plutot 1000e mini)


----------



## Oizo (26 Mai 2010)

J'ai un iBook de 2001 qui fonctionne encore très bien, il y a juste la batterie qui est HS, mais sur secteur aucun soucis. Et il a beaucoup tourné !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Oizo a dit:


> J'ai un iBook de 2001 qui fonctionne encore très bien, il y a juste la batterie qui est HS, mais sur secteur aucun soucis. Et il a beaucoup tourné !



Oui enfin c'est une moyenne c'est pas parce que ton ibook fonctionne encore que c'est le cas pour tous ... Je vois pas trop l'intérêt de ta remarque.

Mais l'étude n'a pas l'air fausse car c'est pas la seule à dire sa, d'après mes souvenir, il y a une autre ou l'ordre c'est SONY,ASUS,TOSHIBA,APPLE.


----------



## Dogger (27 Mai 2010)

J'ai un MB qui va fêter ces 2 ans en Juillet.

La batterie est toujours nickel....je l'utilise tous les jours pendant 3 heures et je le recharge une fois tous les 2 ou 3 jours.

Il est vrai que bcp d'utilisateur de mac disent que 3 à 4 ans et il faut changer....pas terrible qd même surtout avec le prix.

@ +


----------



## Oizo (27 Mai 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Oui enfin c'est une moyenne c'est pas parce que ton ibook fonctionne encore que c'est le cas pour tous ... Je vois pas trop l'intérêt de ta remarque.



Oui tout à fait c'était juste un exemple.

J'aimerais bien connaître la cause de cette durée de vie si courte, quelles sont les pannes... Disque dur ? Ecran ? Carte mère ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

Oizo a dit:


> Oui tout à fait c'était juste un exemple.
> 
> J'aimerais bien connaître la cause de cette durée de vie si courte, quelles sont les pannes... Disque dur ? Ecran ? Carte mère ?



Carte mère je pense, la carte mère est fragile, et c'est la pièce la plus importante la plus importante.

Je pense que c'est quand la carte mère lâche ou le processeur (chose très rare) qu'un ordinateur est consideré comme mort.

La cause, c'est un ordinateur portable, vibration à la longue surement je dirai ...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (27 Mai 2010)

Les changements sont causés par les pannes mais aussi par la volonté ou le besoin de l'utilisateur.

Maintenant la durée de vie minimale d'une machines est à mon sens de trois ans (c'est le temps de l'Apple Care), et passée une durée de 6 ans elles sont souvent abandonnées en termes de SAV par Apple. Donc ce sera entre 3 ans et 6 ans. De toute manière un portable de 6 ans c'est une machine qui est bien amortie.... et qui n'est plus forcément à jour en termes de puissance pour faire tourner les logiciels.


----------



## sebusmalus (28 Mai 2010)

3 ans sans soucis. D'ailleurs Apple ne proposerait pas d'AppleCare de 3 ans si ce chiffre posait problème ! 

Leur but est de gagner un peu d'argent sur les AppleCare et pas de faire une béha sur des ordis
qui pèteraient au bout de 2-3 ans !

Je vois encore beaucoup de iBook, Powerbook, et pourtant ces machines sont vieilles !

Maintenant il est vrai que la qualité de fabrication des portables Mac a plutôt eu tendance à diminuer un peu depuis l'apparition des MacBook de 2006 ...

Bien sûr si c'est un LapTop pour une utilisation quotidienne professionnelle, là machine va plus vite fatiguer ...


----------



## fantax (28 Mai 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Oui enfin c'est une moyenne c'est pas parce que ton ibook fonctionne encore que c'est le cas pour tous ... Je vois pas trop l'intérêt de ta remarque.
> 
> Mais l'étude n'a pas l'air fausse car c'est pas la seule à dire sa, d'après mes souvenir, il y a une autre ou l'ordre c'est SONY,ASUS,TOSHIBA,APPLE.



Ben oui, mais si personne ne mentionne son cas on ne risque pas d'avoir une idée générale.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

fantax a dit:


> Ben oui, mais si personne ne mentionne son cas on ne risque pas d'avoir une idée générale.



Bah oui mais ici tu n'auras pas d'idée générale, l'échantillon est beaucoup trop petit


----------



## fantax (28 Mai 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Bah oui mais ici tu n'auras pas d'idée générale, l'échantillon est beaucoup trop petit



Certes, mais si personne ne rend compte de son expérience propre on ne pourra jamais avoir une vue moyenne. Notre ami demande ce qu'il en est de l'expérience des uns et des autres. Il se fera ensuite une idée.
Personnellement mon (très) ancien Ibook a tenu des années. Euh! j'ai quand même changé une pièce importante.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

fantax a dit:


> Certes, mais si personne ne rend compte de son expérience propre on ne pourra jamais avoir une vue moyenne. Notre ami demande ce qu'il en est de l'expérience des uns et des autres. Il se fera ensuite une idée.
> Personnellement mon (très) ancien Ibook a tenu des années. Euh! j'ai quand même changé une pièce importante.



Je comprend, j'avais mal lu le début du post désolé, donc je contribue :

Toshiba : 10 ans et plus un P4 dont je me sert plus mais qui fonctionne, changement de lecteur CD une fois, sinon tout le reste est OKAY, qui avait une utilisation fixe.

Tablet PC toshiba : 5 ans, il a des problèmes de ventillo, et de disque dur, on s'en sert plus donc je l'ai pas réparé. Utilisation mobile.

Dell inspiron : 4 ans, son qui a lâché, Disque dur, et carte graphique donc pour moi il est mort et dans mon armoire. Il faisait 18000 km/an environ il a pas du supporter l'avion ...

Mon mac à 6 mois et j'ai deux toshiba qui ont moins d'un an.   

En gros pour moi plus un PC est mobile plus la durée de vie est courte, plus il est utilisé comme fixe, plus la durée de vie est longue.

Je conjecture aussi que le lecteur CD est souvent H.S au bout d'un certain temps ... D'après les retours que j'ai eu.


----------



## Le docteur (29 Mai 2010)

- MacBook alu de février 2009 : un peu plus d'un an, donc ... il ne me passerait pas dans la tête une seconde de le changer l'année prochaine.
- PowerBook de février 2006 : plus de quatre ans donc. Il marche encore, mais je l'avais cru abusivement foutu quand j'ai racheté l'autre. Je serais sans doute encore dessus sans cette erreur. Peut-être aurai-je fini par craquer un jour pour un ordi de bureau ou un iPad.

- C'est étrange : tu semble vouloir en changer alors qu'il n'a rien, et tu trouve "abusé" qu'un ordinateur dure moins de deux ans. En ce qui te concerne donc, si j'ai bien compris tu peux encore continuer sur cette ordi.
- un ordi à 600 euros, c'est de l'entrée de gamme...


----------



## michox (31 Mai 2010)

A vous lire je vois que pour le coup c'est plus ou moins la même chose pour un pc portable qu'un macbook selon les réponses que j'ai eu sur d'autres forums.

Intéressant ...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (31 Mai 2010)

De toute un ordinateur reste un ordinateur, que ce soit un PC ou Mac, les composants sont fabriqués dans les mêmes usines à peu de choses près.

Affirmer que les Macs sont plus fiables, à défaut d'être partial, c'est une opinion très personnelle, 

Ce qui change c'est la qualité visible, avec à mon une qualité de finition supérieure pour les Macs.

En termes de coûts, le Hardware est plus cher sur mac, mais on se rattrape sur les temps perdu et sur la partie logicielle que je trouve plus abordable sur Mac.


----------



## lutti522 (6 Juin 2010)

Tout a fait d'accord avec toi Emmanuel seulement Mac est qd même plus fiable vu qu'ils ne marchent pas comme Windows et que les virus et compagnie ce compte sur les doigts de la main pour Mac. Alors que Windows j'en parle pas ^^sa vaut mieux pour eux XD


----------



## Mac*Gyver (6 Juin 2010)

lutti522 a dit:


> Tout a fait d'accord avec toi Emmanuel seulement Mac est qd même plus fiable vu qu'ils ne marchent pas comme Windows et que les virus et compagnie ce compte sur les doigts de la main pour Mac. Alors que Windows j'en parle pas ^^sa vaut mieux pour eux XD



  ouais enfin un virus n'a jamais detruit de hardware a ma connaissance (donc ils sont pas responsables de la duree de vie d'une machine)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> En termes de coûts, le Hardware est plus cher sur mac, mais on se rattrape sur les temps perdu et sur la partie logicielle que je trouve plus abordable sur Mac.



Bah moi c'est là ou je suis pas d'accord, la suite bureautique, iwork, et works 80 euros les deux, office 130 euros un peu près pour ceux qui ont besoin de fonction plus poussé.

Tout les petits gadgets bien sont payant (14 dollars un peu près), pleins de petit jeux gratos sur PC sont payant sur MAC, ( je suis pas fan de jeux, mais pour le cousin ou autre sa peut servir ). Alors j'aimerai bien savoir comment vous calculez pour au final dire que MAC revient moins chère que un PC, ayant les deux je trouve que si j'achetai ce que je télécharge sur PC, MAC me reviendrai plus chère.

Je compte même pas la connectique (obligé d'acheter un câble pour brancher sur un écran).

Mac c'est plus cher pour le hardware et logiciel/petit logiciel. Même si il y a quelque trucs gratuit sympa sur MAC.

Sachant que maintenant l'antivirus proposé par windows est gratuit.... Je ne vois vraiment pas.

lutti522 : c'est drôle


----------



## Hellix06 (7 Juin 2010)

Mon ancien macbook blanc (désormais à ma mère) va souffler ses deux bougies et se porte toujours comme un charme. Pas de fissures/jaunissement à l'horizon.


----------



## Danoc (7 Juin 2010)

Habituellement les ordinateurs haut de gamme / professionnels durent plus longtemps. J'en ai fait l'expérience avec un Thinkpad qui a duré 4,5 ans comme machine unique nomade. Le disque dur a cassé cependant après deux ans. Puis le Macbook alu a pris la relève toujours comme machine unique nomade (nomade = en déplacement 9j/10). Un an et demi plus tard, rien à signaler. Les châssis tiennent bons, les charnières ouvrent et ferment comme à l'origine, les systèmes démarrent et redémarrent sans problème. Encore 3 ans pour battre le record! Précision qui a son importance: je ne prends aucune attention particulière, je n'aime pas les objets, j'aime leur utilité.


----------



## hug-m-er (7 Juin 2010)

le mien a 2ans et il est en ruine 

clavier marche plus ( clavier externe oblige ) problême d'alim etc... :rateau:


----------



## Anderssonpaul (7 Juin 2010)

un macbook : 2 ans


----------



## p.boussaguet (7 Juin 2010)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> un macbook : 2 ans



Tu parles des blancs j'espère ! Mon Macbook Alu a 1 an et demi et se porte comme un charme. Je serai déçu qu'il ne tienne pas au moins 4 ans de plus vu qu'il est essentiellement utilisé pour de la bureautique, du surf ... la base de la base quoi !

Je vais d'ailleurs le passer à mon épouse dont le Dell (dont j'étais là aussi le premier proprio) a tenu 6 ans mais commence à lâcher de partout (écran, GPU, ventilo, alim ...).


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)

C'est une moyenne, encore une fois tout dépend de l'utilisation, un mac peut durée 10 ans comme 2 ans, il se dit pas du jours au lendemain tient je vais faire sauter ma carte mère. Mais un choc, une mobilité trop grande, l'usure, la chaleur, les vibrations, plein de facteurs qui donnent une moyenne finalement de 3 ans de durée de vie.

Une rayure, une seule sur la carte mère peut tout casser.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (7 Juin 2010)

grand chose.... tu ne sera jamais dans la moyenne, les machines peuvent lacher à tout instant... ou au contraire avoir une durée de vie très longue (mon vieux pentium 133 portable de 1996 marche encore sous Win 95....). C'est très aléatoire


----------



## Mac*Gyver (7 Juin 2010)

c'est aleatoire mais gaussien quand meme (une duree de vie statistique permet de savoir a quoi s'attendre, + ou -)


----------



## Simbouesse (7 Juin 2010)

p.boussaguet a dit:


> Tu parles des blancs j'espère !



Et pourquoi donc ??

Mon MacBook blanc a 2 ans et 9 mois et il est suffisamment en bon état pour avoir convaincu un de mes amis à passer sur Mac...

2 amis à moi possèdes un MacBook noir 2 mois plus jeune que le mien (ça fait donc 2 MB noirs  ) et ils sont également en excellente santé...


----------



## ninours (30 Août 2012)

je déterre le sujet
comment ça ne peux durer que 2 ou 3 ans 

Mon PB a 8 ans
Mon macbook pro 3 ans
et les 2 se portent à merveille !!! 

PC ou Mac je suis certain qu'il n'y a pas de différence
mon Pc de boulot a 6 ans et ne montre pas de fatigue (Matlab aéronautique à fond 10 heures par jour )


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Août 2012)

Mon MacBook 13,3" date de 2006&#8230; 

Changé la batterie une fois et mis un DD interne de 320 Go à la place du 60 Go&#8230;

Tourne impec sous SL&#8230; 

J'ai aussi une partition bootcamp avec XP dessus et tout roule&#8230;


----------



## orly (3 Septembre 2012)

Mon macbook noir late 2006 se porte comme un charme, j'ai juste eu le changement du topcase pris en charge par apple. Le remplacement du DD par un SSD lui a redonné une nouvelle jeunesse.


----------



## Suzumebachi (3 Septembre 2012)

Macbook unibody late 2009 que je possède depuis 2 mois maintenant, je l'utilise la pluspart du temps sur secteur sinon sur batterie j'ai jamais fais vraiment gaffe mais il doit tenir environs 5-6 heures. Sa 9400m présentent quelques signes de faiblesses sur wow cata ou diablo 3 ^^
Maintenant je me demande s'il vaut mieux que je lui colle un gros hdd ou bien un ssd


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Septembre 2012)

C'est pas un signe de faiblesse pour la 9400m c'est juste que déjà quand elle est sortie sur mac elle était pourrie (la 320M c'est un peu mieux mais elle aussi est pourrie), et que tu peux mettre ce que tu veux pour jouer (sauf à des petits jeux ...) le macbook est très insuffisant au niveau de la partie graphique 

Lui coller un SSD par contre tu vas avoir l'impression d'avoir un ordi très rapide, mais le SSD ne fait pas tout, et il ne remplace pas une carte graphique inexistante.


----------



## hogs (6 Septembre 2012)

Powerbook 12" G4 de 2005 changé cet été contre un MBA 13" (i7, 8Go ram, 256 Go SSD) qui sera certainement de bon service pour au minimum 5 ans :love:


----------



## Tox (6 Septembre 2012)

ninours a dit:


> je déterre le sujet
> comment ça ne peux durer que 2 ou 3 ans
> 
> Mon PB a 8 ans
> ...



C'est assez simple en fait. Les laptops sont soumis à des conditions d'utilisation très variables. Le laptop est-il transporté chaque jour, les charnières sont-elles mises à contribution plusieurs fois par jour, les ports sont-ils utilisés souvent, etc.

C'est une des raisons pour laquelle Apple a mis au point les châssis Unibody. Un PB 12" ou un iBook 12" transporté chaque jour avait de fortes chances de voir ses composants graphiques (puces ou alimentation) finir par se dessouder. En effet, les châssis n'étaient pas assez rigides. Plus classique encore sur la dernière révision du 12", la carte wi-fi qui prenait du jeu sur son connecteur 

Je fais un usage particulièrement intensif de mes machines, en déplacement 6 jours sur 7 environ. Elles ont en plus la joie de pratiquer la moto, quelque soit la température extérieure.

Bref, après un iBook en 2004, un MB en 2007, deux MB Unibody en 2009, j'en suis à deux cartes-mères "out".

La carte graphique de l'iBook a donné des signes de faiblesse en 2006, il a tenu jusqu'en 2007, après un bricolage faisant pression sur le composant graphique. Actuellement, il démarre, mais ne tient plus que quelques minutes avant de s'éteindre. Il m'aura permis de travailler de novembre 2004 à mai 2007, soit moins de trois ans.

Sur le MB 2007, il s'agit d'une mort à petit feu qui a commencé par le port ethernet (fortement sollicité de 2007 à 2009). Il a toutefois tenu jusqu'en 2011, soit 3 ans et demi de service intensif.

J'ai revendu un Unibody (celui que j'employais en usage nomade) après deux ans et demi et un changement de capot + dalle sous garantie. L'autre fonctionne à merveille (après un changement de capot + dalle)*, d'abord comme ordinateur familial, puis sur le bureau de ma fille. De part son emploi sédentaire, sur une tablette ventilée, j'imagine qu'il risque de faire de vieux os.

Actuellement, je teste un MBA et MBP 13". Le premier a remplacé le MB des familles. J'imagine qu'il tiendra bien le coup. Une inconnue toutefois, la durée de vie de son "disque" SSD... Mais ça, je le savais à l'achat.

Le deuxième est le successeur de l'iBook, du MB 2007 et du MB Unibody. Pour lui, ça risque d'être dur...

* Il s'agit d'un défaut connu et pris en charge par Apple. Attention toutefois à la qualité de la dalle remplacement (très déçu par l'uniformité de l'une de ces dalles remplacées).


----------



## jcfaggia (8 Septembre 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Mon MacBook 13,3" date de 2006
> 
> Changé la batterie une fois et mis un DD interne de 320 Go à la place du 60 Go
> 
> ...



Moi aussi, sauf XP dont je n'ai pas besoin sur cette machine.
Age : 69 mois.
Jamais eteint, batterie changée pour une "True Power" (super)
Je fais même tourner Final Cut Studio et CS 5. Pas vite , mais ça tourne.

Topcase fendillé de partout, défaut connu, pour 90  j'envisage de le changer, ça vaut le coup.


----------



## Mac Boss MELODIE&CO (24 Août 2013)

fantax a dit:


> Ben oui, mais si personne ne mentionne son cas on ne risque pas d'avoir une idée générale.


Bonjour.J'ai commencé à écrire en 98 avec un POWERBOOK 1400CS qui m'a duré 7 ans.Cela fait aujourd'hui 4 ans que je travaille sur un MacBook.Et je ne crois pas à la théorie de «L'obsolescence programmée».


----------



## johnios (24 Août 2013)

Mon macbook alu fin 2008 acheté en décembre 2008 répond toujours présent.
Il a bientôt 5 ans, sans aucuns soucis, il a juste une petite rayure.
J'ai juste changé le chargeur qui est mort à un moment.

Ps : je nettoie mon macbook tous les 6 mois de fond en comble.


----------



## Le docteur (24 Août 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est pas un signe de faiblesse pour la 9400m c'est juste que déjà quand elle est sortie sur mac elle était pourrie (la 320M c'est un peu mieux mais elle aussi est pourrie), et que tu peux mettre ce que tu veux pour jouer (sauf à des petits jeux ...) le macbook est très insuffisant au niveau de la partie graphique
> 
> Lui coller un SSD par contre tu vas avoir l'impression d'avoir un ordi très rapide, mais le SSD ne fait pas tout, et il ne remplace pas une carte graphique inexistante.



Une carte graphique "pourrie" pour moi, c'est une carte à bug graphiques au quotidien. Je ne sais pas ce que vaut ma 9400M pour les jeux... parce que je ne joue pas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h00 ----------

Ce qui me fait bizarre, par contre, ce sont les discussions sur le nombre de cycles que peut supporter un Mac. 
J'en suis à 1737. Elle devrait être morte ?


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Août 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Une carte graphique "pourrie" pour moi, c'est une carte à bug graphiques au quotidien. Je ne sais pas ce que vaut ma 9400M pour les jeux... parce que je ne joue pas.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h00 ----------
> 
> ...



Une carte graphique pourrie c'est une carte qui est dépassé et dont la faible puissance se fait sentir même sans les jeux, même avec une augmentation de la RAM. 
Si ça te gêne pas d'avoir une carte graphique aussi puissante qu'une CG de notebook à 300 euros .... Moi je m'en foutais je suis pas un joueur, mais j'ai quand même essayé


----------



## Le docteur (25 Août 2013)

Je vois que tu restes dans la subjectivité. Subjectivité à plusieurs (vous êtes nombreux à réfléchir en terme de nouveauté ou de capacité aux jeux) ne fait pas objectivité. 
Ce qui ne me gêne pas, c'est de n'avoir aucun ralentissement pour l'usage quotidien ou pour la vidéo. Maintenant que des PC à moins de 300 euros en aient une ne me pose pas de problème non plus psychologiquement. 
Ce qui m'ennuie c'est de payer plus de 1000 euros pour un ordinateur fait en Chine et qui, par sa fuite en avant au niveau OS, devient lent comme un vieux tromblon alors qu'il est bien plus puissant que mon vieux PowerBook, pour satisfaire les toqués de la nouveauté, précisément. 
J'aurais préféré qu'on raffine Tiger et qu'on améliore par petites touches son ergonomie (généralisation du clic long pour le clic droit par exemple). Là on a un foutoir sans nom qui n'est plus suivi par la machine, quelle qu'elle soit (ah si ! il faut un disque SSD, aujourd'hui, je sais).
Ce qui m'ennuie aussi c'est qu'Apple ne me fournisse plus son "clé en main" logiciel que j'avais dans le temps, en traînant la patte pour améliorer Pages, en abandonnant iWeb... Bref ! Mon problème avec  Apple est essentiellement logiciel, mais c'est du logiciel qui pourrit le matériel.


----------



## Romuald (25 Août 2013)

Entièrement d'accord avec le docteur, entre autre pour Tiger et la suite iLife d'alors : c'était léger, performant et effectivement améliorable autrement qu'à la mode iTunes 'je sais tout faire même le café, et tant pis si c'est lourdingue et que ça bouffe de la ressource et que vous ne vous y retrouvez pas dans mes fonctions' .
3 MB blanc sont passés dans mes mains. Le premier (coreduo 1,83ghz, 7ans et demi) termine tranquillou sa vie chez ex-madame, seul le retro-éclairage donne de temps en temps quelques signes de faiblesse. Le deuxième (C2D, bientôt 6ans) a transformé ma vieille mère en geek accro aux mails et ronronne comme au premier jour. Le troisième (4ans) avec sa 9400M soi-disant pourrie fait mon bonheur en déplacement.
Et pour une utilisation qu'en font 99% des non-joueurs : Traitement de texte, mails, nénette, retouche photo, encodage vidéo. Alors oui, parfois ça pédale un peu dans la semoule et il faut oublier iMovie (mais qui s'en sert vraiment ?). Comme de toute façons il n'y a rien d'urgent mais que des gens pressés , s'il me faut quatre heures pour encoder un enregistrement EyeTV, je le lance avant de me coucher épicétou.

Ah oui, comme pour tous les MB blancs le plastique se barre en c..... , ça ne les empêche pas de marcher .  


p'tain, on voit qu'il fait moche et que je ne peux pas aller à la plage, qu'est-ce que je tartine !


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Août 2013)

Bah j'ai aussi la 9400M je fais avec, mais je sais que déjà en 2009 (unibody), elle était très loin d'être très performante, en contre partie il avait une très bonne autonomie. 

Pourrie est un peu fort soit, mais il n'empêche que un core 2 duo qui pour moi est largement suffisant est bridé avec une carte graphique extrêmement faible. Et qu'une CG plus puissante n'aurait pas été du luxe vu le prix 

Et pour le coup le GPU successeur de la 9400M, la 320M était aussi très courante sur les notebooks couplé a des atoms.

Donc même si c'est fluide, je trouve que le GPU bride/pompe trop le CPU et la RAM, et que c'est le seul défaut dans l'homogénéité de la machine.

Mon MB à quand même 4 ans, et il ronronne bien plus qu'avant, conséquence direct d'un couple CPU/GPU qui chauffe trop et use vite le ventillo. Conséquence directe également de la non évolution des ventilateurs car il y a des moyens d'éviter que le ventillo fasse du bruit même après 2,3 ans. 

Sinon je suis d'accord avec vous aussi, l'un n'empêchant pas l'autre, il n'y aucune incompatibilité entre ce que je dis et ce vous dites.

Et à l'époque je rappelle quand même les propos des tests concernant la 320M "une carte graphique beaucoup plus performante" ... Il avait de l'humour à cette époque


----------



## -YoYo- (27 Août 2013)

johnios a dit:


> Mon macbook alu fin 2008 acheté en décembre 2008 répond toujours présent.
> Il a bientôt 5 ans, sans aucuns soucis, il a juste une petite rayure.
> J'ai juste changé le chargeur qui est mort à un moment.
> 
> Ps : je nettoie mon macbook tous les 6 mois de fond en comble.


 
Bonjour à tous ! 

Je me pose moi aussi des questions sur la durée de vie des MacBook ! 

J'ai moi aussi un MacBook Alu 13" d'Octobre 2008 qui marche encore au poil, ou presque !

J'ai investi doucement au fil des années pour le garder dans la course : SSD Intel 120 Go en 2010, 4 Go DDR3 en 2011 et Mountain Lion en clean install l'été dernier !

Aujourd'hui, il faiblit à deux niveaux : la batterie avec environ 100 cycles n'a plus que 72% de sa capacité d'origine, ce qui le limite à 2h30/3h d'autonomie...

Autre chose, le trackpad dont le click physique est récalcitrant.

Mais au delà de ça, ses performances me vont très bien. D'ailleurs, je viens d'offrir à ma copine un MBA Haswell, et si ce dernier est un poil plus vif à l'usage, la différente n'est pas incroyable non plus !

Du coup je me demandais si c'était pas interessant de lui faire une bonne remise en forme d'ici la sortie d'OS X 10.9 ?

En achetant :

Une batterie neuve
Un trackpad neuf (et le tournevis triwing pour le montage)
OS X 10.9 Mavericks
Mais derrière j'aimerais être tranquile pour deux ans au bas mot... Il faut savoir que je ne joue pas, mon usage c'est essentiellement de l'internet/photos/musique ; quelques rares montages vidéos, un peu d'Excel !

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (28 Août 2013)

Yoyo, pour le trackpad, tu peux regler la durete du clic en ouvrant le capot. Ya une vis placee sous la batterie qui sers a ca. Perso, je l'ai mis en hyper leger, le clic est tres fin et tres doux.

Par contre si quelqu'un sait ou trouver une batterie de macbook unibody late 2008 a prix honnete (sous les 50e), chuis preneur. Apres 5 ans de bons et loyaux services, je lui redonnerais bien un coup de jeune a ce niveau.

Pour le reste, un SSD et 8Go de ram et on ne voit que du feu.


----------



## r e m y (28 Août 2013)

tu dis que ta batterie faiblit avec 100 cycles... j'uimagine que c'est une faute de frappe et que tu voualis dire 1000 cycles, non?
(sur mon MacBook Pro mid-2008, la batterie est à 500 cycles environ et 93-94% de santé)

Tu dois pouvoir changer la batterie, mais c'est relativement couteux. Cela dit, si tu veux l'utiliser encore 2 ans, je pense que ça vaut vraiment le coût

Pour le trackpad, je ne sais pas te conseiller car personnellement je n'utilise pas le click physique. Je n'utilise que les tapotements...


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Août 2013)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> Yoyo, pour le trackpad, tu peux regler la durete du clic en ouvrant le capot. Ya une vis placee sous la batterie qui sers a ca. Perso, je l'ai mis en hyper leger, le clic est tres fin et tres doux.
> 
> Par contre si quelqu'un sait ou trouver une batterie de macbook unibody late 2008 a prix honnete (sous les 50e), chuis preneur. Apres 5 ans de bons et loyaux services, je lui redonnerais bien un coup de jeune a ce niveau.
> 
> Pour le reste, un SSD et 8Go de ram et on ne voit que du feu.



Perso je voulais faire comme toi (changer ma batterie moi même et payer moins, mais avec une batterie APPLE), ce fut impossible donc j'ai fais le changement en APPLE store, il y a un problème de tension lors du changement de batterie, ils ont dû changer la carte mère, alors effectivement il y a très peu de chance que ça arrive, en attendant ça m'est arrivé . C'est totalement à titre informatif et cela doit être rare, en attendant si tu changes toi même APPLE est totalement dédouané du moindre problème qui découle du changement de batterie


----------



## CBi (28 Août 2013)

Un iBook SE depuis l'automne 2000, utilisé professionnellement jusqu'à ce que le MacBook Air arrive, en février 2008. A la retraite, mais toujours d'attaque sous Leo, avec batterie changée.

Le MacBook Air depuis février 2008, donc 5 ans 1/2. Se porte comme un charme. Passé une fois en maintenance gratuite chez Apple suite à problème de charnière. Passé à Snow Léo.

Le Macbook G3 blanc de mes parents de 2002 était bien moins né puisqu'il a connu 2 problèmes nécessitant un passage en maintenance = problème sur l'entrée de courant (=la batterie ne chargeait plus) et soucis très courant sur cette machine = alimentation du rétroéclairage de l'écran sectionné par la charnière.

Tous mes collègues de travail ont des Dell, dont je vois donc passer un nombre important = j'aurais tendance à dire qu'il y a une différence en faveur d'Apple.


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Août 2013)

CBi a dit:


> Un iBook SE depuis l'automne 2000, utilisé professionnellement jusqu'à ce que le MacBook Air arrive, en février 2008. A la retraite, mais toujours d'attaque sous Leo, avec batterie changée.
> 
> Le MacBook Air depuis février 2008, donc 5 ans 1/2. Se porte comme un charme. Passé une fois en maintenance gratuite chez Apple suite à problème de charnière. Passé à Snow Léo.
> 
> ...



Cela ne veut strictement rien dire, l'argument d'une plus grande solidité chez APPLE est totalement faux. Un sony peut très bien tenir plus longtemps, l'inverse est vrai, tu peux faire pareil avec n'importe quoi comme marque, même un ACER, même un toshiba bas de gamme.

Et il y avait des tableaux à un moment en terme de durée de vie, c'était pas APPLE en pôle position mais Sony. Mais limite on s'en fou et ça veut rien dire. 

Il faut quand même nuancer APPLE est solide mais pas plus, pas moins qu'une autre marque.  Il y a surement le "facteur chance" aussi durant la vie du portable (mauvaise chute ...) et énormément de facteur extérieur différent selon l'utilisateur.


----------



## tantoillane (28 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MacBook Pro 15" depuis l'été 2009, il tourne comme une fleur malgré les misères que je lui fais subir à savoir quelques nuits 24/24, des vols planés à travers la voiture parce qu'il était resté sur la banquette quand j'ai pilé, une utilisation régulière comme : tapis de souris, dessous de verre, sous-main, coupe-vent, plateau et autre, des balades du fond de l'école à l'amphi sans le mettre en veille (donc pendant qu'il fonctionne).
Après je fais quand même attention à certains détails comme de ne pas l'utiliser sur une surface molle (couette, tapis, etc) sur lequel il "s'étoufferait". Je ne laisse pas l'écran au soleil, j'essaie de ne rien poser de chaud dessus, et bien-sur, comme je ne suis pas complètement crédule non plus, je le sauvegarde régulièrement.
Mais quand je vois le nombre d'impact sur la coque en alu et l'utilisation quotidienne que j'en ai sans jamais trop me soucier de si "c'est bien ou pas", je trouve qu'il est plutôt résistant comparé au portables de certains amis qui ont déjà commencé à battre de l'aile.



_edit: oula, le temps passe vite, c'est 2009, pas 2011_


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Août 2013)

tantoillane a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un MacBook Pro 15" depuis l'été 2009, il tourne comme une fleur malgré les misères que je lui fais subir à savoir quelques nuits 24/24, des vols planés à travers la voiture parce qu'il était resté sur la banquette quand j'ai pilé, une utilisation régulière comme : tapis de souris, dessous de verre, sous-main, coupe-vent, plateau et autre, des balades du fond de l'école à l'amphi sans le mettre en veille (donc pendant qu'il fonctionne).
> Après je fais quand même attention à certains détails comme de ne pas l'utiliser sur une surface molle (couette, tapis, etc) sur lequel il "s'étoufferait". Je ne laisse pas l'écran au soleil, j'essaie de ne rien poser de chaud dessus, et bien-sur, comme je ne suis pas complètement crédule non plus, je le sauvegarde régulièrement.
> ...



Tu le fais tomber dans ta voiture et tu fais attention à pas le mettre sur une couette ? :mouais:

Moi je vois pas les gens sur PC changer plus que ceux sur MAC, sauf par envie, pas parce qu'il ne fonctionne pas. 

Et des mac en mauvais état (vitre décollé) il y en aussi, bref.

Si tu as un mac ou un PC si tu en prends soin les deux vont durer longtemps, soin au niveau matériel et au niveau logiciel, et c'est peut être là la seule différence, c'est que c'est plus simple de se shopper des merdes avec windows ... 

Si on continue comme ça je peux dire que certains arrête de prendre le MB pour prendre un netbook, pas obligé d'en prendre soin, et au moins on s'en fou si on le pète ... On peut aller loin comme ça, j'ai un toshiba de 98 qui fonctionne et je m'en sers plus parce que j'ai pleins d'autres portables ... breeeefff


----------



## -YoYo- (29 Août 2013)

Mac Gyver : j'ai essayé de toucher à la vis du travkpad, sans succès, ce dernier est au bout du rouleau !  Je voyais aussi que les batteries Fastmac ont bonne réputation...  Et puis concernant la 9400m, c'est pas un foudre de guerre, mais elle me suffisait pour rendre CoD 4 jouable !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h58 ----------

Sinon Remy oui je me suis trompé, la batterie d'origine a 1000 cycles !


----------



## Le docteur (29 Août 2013)

J'ai eu le même problème sans raison. J'ai renversé du café et comme j'avais deux touches qui ne fonctionnaient plus on a changé le clavier et j'en ai profité pour changer aussi le trackpad... et j'ai rerenversé du café... pas de touches qui déconnent mais retour du problème trackpad. Je ne pense pas que je vais le rechanger, mais c'est vrai que ça gâche un peu le plaisir.


----------



## Romuald (29 Août 2013)

Tu devrais arrêter le café


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Août 2013)

J'ai renversé mon café sur mon macbook pro tout neuf hier... J'ai eu vraiment peur, finalement je l'ai nettoyé au chiffon sans fibres et il est nickel.  Mais j'ai vraiment eu peur. ^^


----------



## Cybry (29 Mai 2014)

Macbook Alu 13' depuis début 2009.
Utilisation nomade, beaucoup de visionnage de vidéo, un peu de jeu (hearthstone en ce moment). Passé en 10.9 avec ajout de 2G de RAM cette année (il a donc 4G de RAM). JE préférais snow leopard (spaces me manque) mais bon, je pinaille.
Pas un foudre de guerre, mais toujours très agréable à utiliser avec son large trackpad et les mouvements qui vont bien.
La batterie d'origine est encore à 87% de sa capacité.

J'espère qu'il me dure encore 2 ans (ou plus !), je n'ai besoin de rien de plus dans mon cas d'utilisation il est très bien.
Acheté sur l'apple store education avec une petite remise, il a donc aujourd'hui 5 ans, j'estime que c'était un très bon achat


----------



## matilda (2 Juin 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde,

michox, j'ai un macbook blanc depuis avril 2008, il fonctionne toujours très bien et je l'utilises quotidiennement.
2 problèmes cependant : la batterie qui fonctionne mais qui a gonflé et qui n'est plus très fiable, et les mises à jours qui se sont arrêtées après snow léopard :-(


----------



## Sly54 (2 Juin 2014)

Batterie gonflée -> changer la batterie sans attendre d'autres dommages


----------



## matilda (2 Juin 2014)

bonjour Sly54,
quel genre de dommages ?


----------



## Sly54 (2 Juin 2014)

Sur la coque, le trackpad, la carte mère


----------



## Invité (3 Juin 2014)

Genre niquer le Trackpad


----------



## edd72 (3 Juin 2014)

Et puis c'est quand même une batterie au Lithium.
Le gonflement abouti à terme à une explosion, sans compter les dommage pour la machine, il y a un risque pour toi.

On ne joue pas avec ça, ta batterie doit aller au recyclage vu son état.
(après tu la remplaces ou non)


----------

